# insulting liberals



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Newsweek first listed this article as "the dumb and ignorant". I was listening to it on the radio yesterday. So they don't just disagree with you they think your dumb and ignorant if you think Obama is Muslim, if you don't believe in evolution, and on and on. They compare thinking Obama is Muslim to people who believe in ghosts. Through that comparison they try make anyonoe who isn't a Kool-aid drinking liberal look like foolish children. 
If your not already ticked off this morning this should do it for you.

http://www.newsweek.com/photo/2010/08/2 ... lieve.html


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i think most people see with their own eyes, the media would prefer to blow smoke up our collective a$$e$, but people are having none of it....you know, if it looks like a duck, etc.... the media is good at perpetuating lies, the communists are like that too, yeah, they are!...this is exactly why MSM is losing huge market share and cable news is picking up viewers.....f-them and their muslim president!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind said:


> looks like I found someone the article was referring to
> 
> I hope the level of discussion in here is better than the previous reply
> 
> all I can say is WOW


I'll tell you where my bad attitude about liberals comes from. Would you believe I had one call me and talk for a very long time on a week-end. He was trying to convince me over the phone because he couldn't do it on here. He started out with "I'm a genius and make six figures so you should listen to me". I teased him about having no humility, but he thought that was a complement. Arrogance drives me up the wall.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Prairiewind said:


> looks like I found someone the article was referring to
> 
> I hope the level of discussion in here is better than the previous reply
> 
> all I can say is WOW


Yes, you libs are much better people :rollin: .... You folks preach tolerance but display very little. In your world people are entitled to a free ride, they can kill their babies, and men can marry one another. Call me stupid all you want but there's no way I would be affiliated with a group of people that takes away from achievers and gives freely to the least productive members of society.

There wasn't anything wrong with his post....it's just that you didn't like it. I don't agree with your post, but you're certainly entitled to your opinion so I won't imply that you're stupid. You libs (including your media friends) are something special. You say we're racist and bullies and whatever else. We're never going to be able to reconcile our differences or appreciate the views of the other side behaving this way. I've been guilty of it too so I understand.

Do you have anything to contribute to help improve the "level of discussion" here or are you just trying to infuriate people? oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Typical liberal. Can't debate the issue, only put a label on them and dismiss what they have to say. They will tick off more people the longer they do it, because eventually they will call everyone in this country a bigot or racist some time or another. They can't debate the issue or address the peoples concerns, so they call you a bigot, racist, teabagger, birther, homophobe, islamophobe, etc...... The more they continue to insult the american people and brush off what they have to say the sooner it will backlash.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> looks like I found someone the article was referring to
> 
> I hope the level of discussion in here is better than the previous reply
> 
> all I can say is WOW


How do you like the media skewing anything to sway people one way or another? Instead of reporting. Look at all the shows or main political news stations. They skew towards the side they want to represent. Instead of just reporting the news. How do you feel about that? How do you feel about the name calling?

Now this article calls people who formed an opinion of our president as not being christan. Are they in the wrong for forming that opinion? No....is it the true or concrete that he is infact a christan and not muslim? I don't have the answer. Based on how he handled or how he first came out about the mosque issue in NYC....would you think he leans towards muslim religion or christanity? Based on all of his decisions about religion....how would you rate him....devote christian?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Most people watch and relie on what a person does to calculate what a person is. If a person looks at the things that obamie has said/done doesn't bode well for him being anything other than anti USA. If it can be shown that he is doing anything to prmote the USA please let me know because I haven't seen it.

I am going to say this one more time, I am registered Republican, so I could vote in the primaries. I have not always voted a straight ticket. I did this last presidential election cycle because I paid attention and I surmised this guy we have as prez now is so full of himself that I would not vote for him as dog catcher. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind said:


> sounds like Newsweek is on the right track. Hard to find fault with what I read.


Since Newsweek calls us dumb and ignorant and Prairiewind affirms their stand I rest my case on "insulting liberals".


----------

